#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  beautiful story

## princess_du_rif

WANNEER GA JE VERDER SCHRIJVEN HET IS EEN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL MOOI VERHAAL ECHT PRACHTIG;
MAAR IK WIL WEL TOT HET EINDE LEZEN.

Dus schrijf gauw verder meid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

